# Lutino lovebird found



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi looking for some advice. I've just found a yellow and peach faced lovebird. Looking for help as to who to contact to find its owner. It is ringed but not sure what to do next. So any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Haley 80 (Mar 11, 2013)

Just took it to my local vet. They had a report of a missing lovebird in February. Not sure if its the same bird but hopefully they can trace its owner from her ring.


----------

